# IMessage question



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Just confirming. iMesssage is a feature only on iphones? Sending messages this way to someone (domestic or overseas) is free provided they have an iphone and you are sending it through wifi.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.webopedia.com/TERM/I/imessage.html


----------



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I was talking with a much longer user of iphone than I and she didn't understand that.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

> When sending text messages via iMessage, the mobile device's Messages app will ... automatically send the messages via iMessage if the recipient's device uses iOS 5 (or later)
> or
> via the sender's regular text messaging service if the recipient doesn't have an iOS 5-powered device.


----------

